

Ask HN: Review my startup - GiftBait.com - bakhlawa

http://www.giftbait.com<p>I have built GiftBait to help party planners / hosts get gift suggestions from their friends.<p>This is akin to a traditional gift registry but instead of the host specifying what they WANT, friends specify what they want to GIVE. The host just has to vote yes/no on each gift and the friend knows what to get.<p>Likely use cases: wedding, bridal/baby shower, house warming, birthday, etc.<p>This is my first product and feedback would help me refine the offering.<p>Thanks,
bakhlawa
======
thorie
I would like a button on the front page that says "Tour" that explains what
happens.

I tried using it, but I didn't want to create an account. I want to see what
it does and how it works. Maybe an example of it or a video demo.

Also I recommend not putting pricing or fees until you've gotten a lot of
people who love using the service. Unless you're dying for a few bucks to keep
you sustainable.

Otherwise seems like a good idea. I'd like to try it some more to give you
better feedback.

~~~
bakhlawa
Thks thorie, I've been thinking about adding a Tour and I agree it's required.
The most challenging part is explaining the concept, and a tour would do the
trick.

I'll think about making it free to get some critical mass. Not desparate for
the $ but I figured one free credit at signup would give users enough to try
it out for one event. But perhaps that's keeping people from trying it out.

I would love for you to try it some more. Your profile didn't have an email
address but I'd love to set you up with a free unlimited account so you can
try the full feature set. Can you contact me through the website with your
email address so I can follow up with you?

------
EricR23
Personally, I wouldn't want to use this. The whole idea of my friends
submitting gift ideas to me feels like I'm asking for a little much. It feels
unfair. I'd rather my friends get me whatever they feel is right without my
say, this way it's a real gift.

~~~
bakhlawa
Thanks for the feedback. The target audience comprises of people that actively
create gift registries or wish lists today. E,g. it's common in US/Canada for
the bride and groom to create a gift registry for their wedding ASKING for
gifts they want. GiftBait solves this by letting friends decide what they want
to get...so in effect it's quite a bit better than being told what to get. If
the friend's gift gets selected, they know what to buy, or they can submit
more gift ideas for the host to consider. And as a bonus: it lets the friend
suggest gifts they can afford/would like to get vs. the host saying what they
want.

<TL;DR> This is targeted at people that use gift registries today. If you
don't, you admittedly won't see much use for it.

------
bakhlawa
No one? I'll even take critical feedback...!

